# RyJ Escudos LE 2007



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

Very weel done cigar, with a sweet good taste, but not as complex as i would like it. Coffee and woody notes too. A medium to full body cigar in my opinion. Nice smoke. The beer: brazilian IPA Indica, from Colorado Brewing.:biggrin:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice cigar and beer combo


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice pairing


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Yep...that is an awesome pair!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

You have good taste. And that pairing looks like it tastes good!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I agree with your review, I have a box of the 07 EL R&J's and I think they need a few more years before they are ready.


----------



## cigarjunkie02 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hmm. . . Looks like a good time. Nice pair.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks good to me,beer and a cigar.How was the Ipa?Thats a strong beer.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

IPA thats my favorite!! where can i get a bottle of that ???? rad pics btw


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

paint said:


> Looks good to me,beer and a cigar.How was the Ipa?Thats a strong beer.


Indica IPA is one of my favorites beer for pairing with cigars.
- Appearance: amber, nice white head that has a good retention;
- Aroma: malt, caramel, fruty, hops;
- Taste: malt, toasted malt, caramel, citrus, hops. The hops complement the malts very well. A very drinkable IPA.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Akaike said:


> Indica IPA is one of my favorites beer for pairing with cigars.
> - Appearance: amber, nice white head that has a good retention;
> - Aroma: malt, caramel, fruty, hops;
> - Taste: malt, toasted malt, caramel, citrus, hops. The hops complement the malts very well. A very drinkable IPA.


i need to get my hands on that one there....where is it brewed?


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

redbeard said:


> IPA thats my favorite!! where can i get a bottle of that ???? rad pics btw


Hello Chad. I really don't know where you'll find these beer in your country, but with you like IPA's, I'll recommend you the DogFish Head 60 minute IPA(6%ABV), 90 minute IPA(9%ABV) or the "crazy" 120 minute IPA(20%ABV). I think this IPA(120 min.) is the most powerfull IPA ever brewed.


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

redbeard said:


> i need to get my hands on that one there....where is it brewed?


Chad, this IPA is brewed in Brazil....:sorry:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Akaike said:


> Chad, this IPA is brewed in Brazil....:sorry:


man  is there a way i can get here in ohio ??? :smoke:


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

redbeard said:


> man  is there a way i can get here in ohio ??? :smoke:


I'll search for you.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Akaike said:


> I'll search for you.


that would be rad! im an ipa advocate!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice combo


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> I agree with your review, I have a box of the 07 EL R&J's and I think they need a few more years before they are ready.


What he said fo sho


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Never heard of that beer but it sounds tasty.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like a nice smoke to me


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

looks like great times!
way to go


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good looking combo!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks great... Man, I can't wait to drink beer.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice pics


----------

